# Eintrag aus einer .xml Datei in HTML Umwandeln?



## Shorty1968 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo im WBB/WCF von Woltlab gibt es über eine .xml Datei mit Folgendem Code die möglichkeit ein Textra Eingabefeld zu erstellen.

```
<option name="moretabs_message">
                <categoryname>moretabs.general</categoryname>
                <optiontype>textareaI18n</optiontype>
                <supporti18n>1</supporti18n>
            </option>
```
Der dann über diesen Code ausgegeben wird.

```
{if MORETABS_MESSAGE_ALLOW_HTML}{@MORETABS_MESSAGE|language}{else}<p>{MORETABS_MESSAGE|language|newlineToBreak}</p>{/if}
```
Gibt es eine möglichkeit den Code aus der .xml Datei in HTML an zu wenden oder gibt es für HTML etwas ähnliches?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
um XML in HTML ausgeben zu lassen musst du diese in ein XSLT transformieren: http://de.selfhtml.org/xml/darstellung/xsltbeispiele.htm
Oder du verwendest Javascript,hier jQuery: http://marco.seaside-graphics.de/programmierung/jquery/jquery-xml-dateien-einlesen-und-ausgeben

Grüße


----------



## Shorty1968 (25. Juni 2014)

Vielen dank das schau ich mir mal an.


----------

